# Self Support Lake Powell



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

Forget Powell reservoir. Leave that to the stinking noise makers. Find a nice long river instead.


----------



## David Spiegel (Sep 26, 2007)

Pm me.


----------



## TheDeb (Sep 17, 2010)

Yeah, yeah, I know. I am much more of a river person, but there's a specific place I want to go to on Powell while the water is so low. And it's something different to do in the off-season since I can't afford Costa Rica.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

What's the spot?


----------

